# Info on Cyclogest pessaries



## bearbear

Hi Ladies,

I'm due to have my 1st attempt at stimulated DIUI at the end of this month   and afterwards i will be using cyclogest pessaries.

My question is this, i have been told i can insert them vaginally or rectally and i really don't know which one is best? Does one way hurt more than the other? 

Any input appreciated?

Thanks in advance
Bearbear x


----------



## Daisy-Chain

Hi bearbear

I can't comment on whether rectally hurts or not because I have only ever used them vaginally but it does not hurt at all vaginally.  You will need to lie down for a little while afterwards though so that you don't 'lose' what you need.

Your body will absorb the progesterone but the waxy coating will not be absorbed and will just come out itself (not very pleasant but hey ho) so I would advise wearing panty liners if you use vaginally.  I have heard that using them rectally is a lot less messy (sorry if this is worded really badly haha)!

Good Luck with your IUI and fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## Shoegirl10

I use them rectally and they are not as bad as people say.
I find that they are easily absorbed and "no mess" is left behind
Good luck and hope you get your BFP        
x


----------



## bearbear

Daisy-Chain said:


> Hi bearbear
> 
> I can't comment on whether rectally hurts or not because I have only ever used them vaginally but it does not hurt at all vaginally. You will need to lie down for a little while afterwards though so that you don't 'lose' what you need.
> 
> Your body will absorb the progesterone but the waxy coating will not be absorbed and will just come out itself (not very pleasant but hey ho) so I would advise wearing panty liners if you use vaginally. I have heard that using them rectally is a lot less messy (sorry if this is worded really badly haha)!
> 
> Good Luck with your IUI and fingers crossed for a BFP!
> 
> Thank you Daisy Chain for your reply, to be honest i'm not too keen on using them rectally as before now when i've been given something for constipation it really hurt me so i'm thinking maybe its best to use vaginally, i suppose its trial and error! Thanks again and good luck to you also


----------



## Tiny21

I use cyclogest rectally at night as as that is what my clinic tell me as I also use utrogestan vaginally   


I find them fine tbh but I do get straight in bed, I don't think you will find that either way hurts, has your clinic not said how to use them? 


Good luck


----------



## bearbear

Tiny21 said:


> I use cyclogest rectally at night as as that is what my clinic tell me as I also use utrogestan vaginally
> 
> I find them fine tbh but I do get straight in bed, I don't think you will find that either way hurts, has your clinic not said how to use them?
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Thank you Tiny21, the LWC told me i could use them either way, its my choice, i'm thinking of trying it both ways and just see which one is best for me, its good to know that neither way hurts though!
> 
> Take care x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You have to use them rectally until after the transfer of the embryo in IVF, but for IUI I guess you will be using them after the sperm insertion anyway.

Personally, I preferred to use them rectally. I had to use them three times a day and I found vaginally very messy, leaking, horrid and it ruined lots of underwear. Very uncomfortable. Rectally I found no problems. 
I've had to take them 3 times a day for a total of 7 months of my life split between my 3 treatments and you do get really fed up with them! All in a good cause though!


----------



## bearbear

Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> You have to use them rectally until after the transfer of the embryo in IVF, but for IUI I guess you will be using them after the sperm insertion anyway.
> 
> Personally, I preferred to use them rectally. I had to use them three times a day and I found vaginally very messy, leaking, horrid and it ruined lots of underwear. Very uncomfortable. Rectally I found no problems.
> I've had to take them 3 times a day for a total of 7 months of my life split between my 3 treatments and you do get really fed up with them! All in a good cause though!
> 
> I can imagine you get quite fed up with them, especially after 7 months!! wow thats a long time!! I know i have to start using them after insemination 2 daily but not sure how long for! From what you've said i think i'll give them a try rectally and just see how i go.
> 
> Take care and good luck


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You have to take them until OTD and then if pregnant, with IVF it is until 14 weeks pregnant at the LWC. I should think they will do the same for any pregnancy.


----------

